# utilities



## scubajohn (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi all
ive tried unccesfuly to search the forum 
could anyone give me ballpark figure, figures say, quarterly price
gas
elecric
water 
for a 3 bed house( i understand how longs a piece of string) i just need a rough idea id very much apreciate all replies
thanks jp


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

scubajohn said:


> Hi all
> ive tried unccesfuly to search the forum
> could anyone give me ballpark figure, figures say, quarterly price
> gas
> ...


I'm in a 3 bed apartment

don't have gas

electricity +/- 100€ a month

water +/- 20€ a month

if you have a private pool & lots of grass & plants to water, expect to pay rather a lot more


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Well we use gas in bottles , and use about 1 a month but more in the winter so I Guess about 30 € pm

electric about 100€ pm 

water 30€ pm ( but our water is not potable , its irrigation water , so town water would probably cost more )

Hope that helps a bit ?

But it will depend on your usage and circumstances 

Cheers Tony


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> I'm in a 3 bed apartment
> 
> don't have gas
> 
> ...



Is your electric used for heating?

Thanks


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Rabbitcat said:


> Is your electric used for heating?
> 
> Thanks


I forgot to mention 

3 tons of wood for the fire in the winter season !!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Of all the things I am weighing up about life in Spain its the lecky prices that seem to scare me most


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

It all depends on which area you decide to reside, here Valverde El Hierro,

Electricity 46 to 52 E monthly

Drinking Water provided free by the Cabildo

Garden Water falls as rain and is also free.

Other Water 9 € a quarter

Council tax 600 annual

Gas don't use it.

Premises eight room Bungalow with huge garden, bodega, garage and wash house.

Beer 1.50 to 2 € a pint, and it is Sunday so I'm off for some now


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I have a 3 bed house (2 of us living here). We use bottled gas for all our cooking and most of our heating in the winter, except for an electric bathroom heater. We have an electric water heater. No pool, no air conditioning but have used floor standing fans a lot this summer.

Our electricity bills are between €43-50 per month, and I normally buy 10 gas bottles per year so at the current price that would be just over €130 per year. Our water bills are approx €15 per month. The electricity and water are billed bi-monthly-


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Is your electric used for heating?
> 
> Thanks


the apartment itself isn't heated - but also doesn't get especially cold

we kept warm last winter with one electric convector space heater

neither does it get too hot - we had just a couple of floor fans this summer


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Wow, it's clear my string is very different from everyone else's. I live in a 3 bed terraced house (4 people, no pool, very small garden) and we pay 40-50 euros/month for water and 100-120 euros/month for electricity. We use gas bottles for hot water and cooking and that costs about 15 euros/month (and going down in price). We use air conditioning during the day and fans at night in the summer, and electric heaters in the evenings in the winter, so that would partly account for our high electric bills.


----------



## scubajohn (Sep 13, 2015)

many thanks to all
jp


----------



## scubajohn (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi all
sorry for delay. Thanks to all that replied it seems im paying about right, as i dont skimp have a bath when it rains shower when it rains and have a hook up to nieghbours lecky ( only joking) 
really thanks to all ,jp


----------

